# Warts! Help!



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

My 4h goat has gotten some warts on his ears and I have put iodine on them but don't know what to do. Will try to get pics soon!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

farmgirl631 said:


> My 4h goat has gotten some warts on his ears and I have put iodine on them but don't know what to do. Will try to get pics soon!


Maybe you could try the OTC freeze away that people use........you may have to use it more than once. You'll do a freeze/thaw cycle 3 times per treatment. I don't know if it will work but it's worth a shot


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'll wait for pics before posting a suggestion but posting now so I can find later,


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Garlic. I had never had a wart in my life until several weeks ago, when one came out on my finger. I taped _fresh_ garlic over it for 24 hours. It peeled off in about 3 days and isn't coming back!
For a goat, I would try garlic simmered a few minutes in olive oil. When it's cool, apply to warts. It will make the hair fall out, but it will quickly grow back in (and hopefully the warts won't!) How long till show time?


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

My shows are in August, the beginning. One had fallen off and I am waiting to see if the other will fall off. I am not sure if the iodine made it fall off but I put some more iodine on it to make it heal.


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Below is a pic of the wart









Below is a pic of one that had fallen off( the bald spot)


----------



## farmgirl631 (May 3, 2013)

Anybody have suggestions?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd the iodine is working keep using it... if it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------

